# Moderlieschen laichen?



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Meine __ Moderlieschen laichen schon bald 3 Monate lang! Immer wieder sehe ich einige Männchen die Eier bewachen.
Nur wo bleiben die Jungtiere!

Ich hab bis heute kein einziges Jungtier gesehen. 
Wurden alle gefressen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

hi,
die jungen bleiben sehr lange sehr klein. meine sind nun nach 1 monat ca. 1cm und sehr dünn (teilweise auch noch weniger). sie sind fast durchsichtig und halten sich nur im dickicht auf.

im gegensatz dazu die goldies genauso alt haben gute 3cm und sind fette monster  also nur geduld.

MfG


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo Rolando, 

die wirste noch früh genug sehen...und Dir wünschen das einige davon gefressen worden wären.

Meine Jungfische...zum Glück nicht mehr allzuviele(dank Sonnenbarsch  ) halten sich auch zwischen den Pf. auf und sind mehr als Scheu.

Nen bischen Gedult...


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

häi houu!!!

Nee ich hab noch nicht viele Pflanzen und ich seh' das ganze Gewässer! (Überblick)

Da sind K E I N E Jungfische!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

mh...dann haste in der tat keine mehr....


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

Jo, so sieht es aus!

Ich schätze so 1000-2000 Eier wurden vertilgt!

Aber ich weiss nicht genau! Vielleicht waren es die älteren Fische!

Ich habe so 50 __ Moderlieschen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juli 2004)

HI HO!

Ich hab nun ein paar Eier in ein grösseres Becken umgesiedelt - da spriessen die kleinen Dinger!


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

* Moderlieschen*

Moin!
Sei dankbar. Bei mir vermehren die sich schlimmer als jede Kaninchenplage.
Bye
HKL


----------

